# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Планета ИНКУ на карте google

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! С каждым днем возможности интернета становятся все более совершеннее и не использовать их было бы неправильным. Вот как доказательство- еще одно достижение от гугла. Мало того, что это первый в мире поисковик, его разработчики не стоят на месте. Кто из вас не знает Гугловскую карту, в которой можно даже заглянуть в окошко к другу, живущему на другом конце земного шара? А сегодня нам предоставляется и другая возможность: собрать всех нас на одной карте, что я и постараюсь сделать.
*Карта google пользователей творческого портала форума in-ku.com.*


*Карта yandex пользователей форума*

----------


## KAlinchik

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариша, меня отметь, пожалуста, а то я попыталась, но с немецким не дружу вобще...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Ok:  ПРИКОЛЬНО!
kuku Надоть поискатки в загашнике словарь русско-немецкий..Может снова шпрехать начну? :Oj: 
Я - ЗААААААА!
КЛЁВО! :flower: 
Что для этого надо? 
фио? рост, размер, объём? 
ОЙ, обмеряйте меня пжааалста, тока счикотки боюся :Oj:

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Про меня, не забудьте-пожалуйста !!! Солнечный Казахстан, г.Уральск. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

Пока вношу тех, кого я точно знаю по именам, фамилиям и городам.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

И нас с маришкой 612 магнитогорск.

----------


## Mazaykina

> фио? рост, размер, объём?


:biggrin: Можно остановиться только на первом пункте. 



> Солнечный Казахстан, г.Уральск.


Свет, а фамилия? Или так под псевдонимом оставлять? Кстати, не возбраняется совершенно, кому как удобнее и кто сколько про себя хочет открыть информации.

----------


## Lorry

*Mazaykina*,



> мне нужен помощник со знанием немецкого языка для более быстрого создания карты. Дело в том, что на русский язык пока этот раздел с пояснениями не переведен.


Марин, я могу помочь  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Lorry*,
 Ларочка, если честно, я   как раз именно о теб и думала. Видела, как ты активно помогала в Детском проекте. :wink: :Ok: 
Я сегодня- завтра окончательно определюсь с формой карты, в каком виде ее лучше сделать, чтоб всех было хорошо видно. И потом начнем....

----------


## Mazaykina

> кому как удобнее и кто сколько про себя хочет открыть информации.


Только не обижайтесь, в первую очередь- те, кто реальный.  :wink:

----------


## Lorry

*Mazaykina*,



> Ларочка, если честно, я как раз именно о теб и думала. Видела, как ты 
> активно помогала в Детском проекте.


Марин, ты наверное  меня с кем то спутала ,:biggrin: но веть это не имеет значение, если я буду участвовать в этом проекте? И потом хочется быть тоже полезной форуму.  :Aga:

----------


## Lorry

*Mazaykina*,



> Я сегодня- завтра окончательно определюсь с формой карты, в каком виде ее лучше сделать, чтоб всех было хорошо видно. И потом начнем....


Хорошо, я буду ждать твоих указаний....

----------


## MAGISTRA

Голик Марина
г.Ставрополь

----------


## Гвиола

Посмотрела карту,хотела отметиться. Владимир есть,Муром тоже,а меня нету:frown:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Гвиола*,
 Наталь, вносить в список могу пока только я. Напиши свою фамилию, внесу.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Ok:  Коль пошла такая пьянка, то налейте и меня - Шруб Ольга, Черкассы, Украина :Oj:

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

И меня внесите в список :Aga:  Железняк Ирина Чернигов Украина.:smile:

----------


## Несси

Марина! я ТОЖЕ РЕАЛЬНАЯ! ИЛЬИНА ЕЛЕНА,НОВОСИБИРСК.СПАСИБО!

----------


## Галкатк

Марина!
И я , и я !
называю себя-Ткаченко Галина , Воронеж-не догонишь!
Россия

----------


## Гвиола

Тимофеева Наталья.  Гусь-Хрустальный-город музыкальный!

----------


## Ася_О

Мариша! и я хочу....
Котеленец Оксана, Израиль, Холон...

----------


## vekona

Марина, и мой город, Северодвинск, на карту нанеси, пожалуйста...Ладно?
Он рядом с Архангельском.
А в реале меня зовут Видлога Елена.:smile:

----------


## GlazOlga

Марина и меня .... Глазова Ольга, Ижевск, Удмуртия (это Предуралье)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Как интересно! Буквально 3 дня назад подарила Тане-Курочке карту Украины- магнит, она даже фоталась с ней ( на лбу!!!- хи-хи, еще увидите ), и полчаса рассказывала и показывала, где живут наши форумчане!
Осадцива Татьяна, Краснодон - это я! :wink: (Луганская обл, Украина)

----------


## ПУХОВА

Очень хочу быть на Карте рядом с друзьями,которых встретила на ИН-Ку!
Ведь дружба  и творчество уже не только на страницах форума, но и в реальной жизни продолжается.
Людмила Пухова. Украина,г. Киев
 :flower: :smile:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

И я хочу быть с вами .Мариночка, я Коваленко Оксана, Украина, Волочиск.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин, ты наверное меня с кем то спутала , но веть это не имеет значение,


Ой, точно, с Lara011. Но это не важно. Главное- помощь! Спасибо большое.

----------


## Mazaykina

*senovaoxana*,
Оксан, а данные твои и Марины? :wink: Если я буду по всем темам искать- кто где о себе написал, я и за год карту не сделаю. :biggrin:
Всех, кто отметился- внесла.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Сенова Оксана. Марина Дудник. г. Магнитогорск. челябинскаая область

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

> Свет, а фамилия? Или так под псевдонимом оставлять?


Марин, а я сама порой забываю какая у меня фамилия.(Только когда паспорт окрываю-вспоминаю) Если напишешь Светлана Форелли-буду только рада !


> Только не обижайтесь, в первую очередь- те, кто реальный.


Мариночкааааа...а я и есть самая реальная... :Aga:  Девчонки подтвердят:wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мариночкааааа...а я и есть самая реальная..


Не сомневаюсь, Светик!  :Oj:

----------


## fox14

Марина, и я хочу! Елена Кошкарова, г. Новокузнецк, Кемеровская область.

----------


## л-л-л

Лаврик Юлия, г. Видное, Московская обл.:tongue:

----------


## po4emy4ka

прошусь тоже на карту. Чадович Инна, город Солигорск, Беларусь. я реальная и настоящая. 

как хорошо, что в один прекрасный вечер я набрела на этот форум!!! столько нового! а сколько новых друзей и знакомых! МАРИНОЧКА, СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Гвиола

Я туплю! Или у меня не открывается... А как посмотреть карту? Мариш,научи лузера,пожалуйста!

----------


## Mazaykina

> . А как посмотреть карту?


Вот ссылка  Но если нажимаешь на ПЕРЕЙТИ НА БОЛЬШУЮ КАРТУ тоже выходишь на нее.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Мариночка, здравствуйте! Я с Вами! Ширшина Елена, Дальний Восток,Приморский край, город Большой Камень.

----------


## koluchka

Баклыкова Елена, с. Тюменцево, Алтайский край

----------


## Ирина1310

_Шикарная идея!!! Спасибо!!!_

----------


## Исая

Марина, а можно меня тоже на карту? Исайкина Ирина, поселок Турки Саратовской области. (На карте есть, проверяла:smile:)

----------


## maxim4ik77

ДОЛГО не заходил на форум ИН-КУ..... долго отсутствовал. А тут зашел и НАШЕЛ себя на карте. КАК приятно! Марина, СПАСИБО!!!!!! Удивила и порадовала. Ну и, конечно, спасибище за звание "регионального организатора".
Всем Удачи!

----------


## Масяня

Абакарова Светлана - Масяня
г. Радужный ХМАО - ЮГРА

Наталья Белоцерковская - Веселинка
г. Радужный ХМАО - ЮГРА

Марина, будем рады и польщены быть на карте ИН- КУ

----------


## ОленькаАрт

и я в карту хочу:smile: Краснодарский край, город Армавир

----------


## Янина

Марина!
Ещё Чернигов на карту просится... 
Две кумушки: Шкиря Янина и Шмигорская Татьяна (tatyana71).
Спасибо!!!

----------


## марина С

Марина Сопельняк.
г.Волжский Волгоградской области.
Примите?

----------


## Pashavna

Светлана Стоянова г. Мелитополь Запорожская обл.Украина.
принимайте!

----------


## ЖасМи

Марин, и нас пиши - Творческий Альянс ЖасМи
Виктор Скоблов и Веткина Жанна - г. Пикалёво, Ленинградская область. 
Приятно будет лицезреть наш город в твоей семье!  :flower: 

 :Vah:  Ну ни фига себе!!! ( Простите за эмоции  :Oj: ) Наш Муходрищенск не только есть на карте, там даже есть инфа, о которой я не знала :eek:. И фотки довольно-таки качественные. Вот это ДА!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Symeon

Мариша!
Предлагаю помощь. Если надо, давай будем по очереди дежурными по глобусу!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

И мы хотим быть вместе со всеми! 
Бычковы Марина и Геннадий, Одесская обл. Только нашего села нет на карте Гугла(((
Но, МЫ ЕСТЬ!!!!

----------


## кикимаджа

И меня внесите в списочек пожалуйста. Коровяцкая Катерина днепропетровская обл., г Кривой Рог.

----------


## sokolixa

Лариса Коссар - с. Чесма, Челябинская область 
(на карте есть  :Aga: , и я - есть :biggrin:!)

----------


## Рыбка

Мариночка, и меня с собой возьмите! Цапович Марина, Башкирия, с.Месягутово (на границе с Челябинской областью, рядом город Сатка). На карте видела свое село.

----------


## Курица

И я хочу на карту мира!!!!
Татьяна Жегунова, Печоры(ПСКОВСКИЕ), на границе с Эстонской Республикой!

----------


## лапс

Нам бы тоже очень хотелось отметиться на карте -Карицына Людмила и Иван, г.Углич Ярославская обл, чуть левее Ярославля. Спасибочки! Идея просто супер!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Курс на глобус :Aga: ! Елена Амельченко, Кировоград, Украина

----------


## Тасья

ДВ регион,  г. Владивосток!
Тасья - Гришаева Наталья

----------


## ElenaS

И меня примите в вашу большую географическую семью, пожалуйста )

Елена Симич Г. Лахен, Швейцария (Lachen, SZ 8853)

----------


## shoymama

Мариночка!!! В документе у меня правильно,  а на карте - ошибочка. Гришина Ольга Николаевна. Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## юрик71

*Марина*, Ли Юрий (юрик71), Республика Казахстан, г.Кызылорда!

----------


## Сильва

И Полтаву отметьте пожалуйста! Это между Киевом и Харьковом.  Баршак Светлана, активный участник. Удостоверение получено на летней Тамадее.:smile:
Карта хорошая, даже свой дом нашла! :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

Свердловская область. г.Асбест. Нас с этого города человек 10 как минимум обитает.

----------


## overload

Мариш... А я реально не из Бабруйска)))
Городок мой на карте есть, но пока не отмечен. Серпухов, Московская область.
Как меня назвать... под фамилией - честно - не хочу, Интернет меня знает как Оверлоада, а музыкальный мир - как Игоря Делового.

----------


## igord

Мариш! А я очень даже реальный!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Annon

Ну и мы с Ноннкой - реальные. Annon и Nonna, Люберцы))

----------


## tataluna

Кубань
Краснодарский кр 
Королёва Наталия tataluna:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*bycmarina*,
 Мариша, напиши ближайший населенный пункт, без него я не могу внести вас на карту.

----------


## кикимаджа

*Mazaykina*,
Марина огромное спасибо за хорошую идею, было очень приятно увидеть свою отметку на нашей карте. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Кубань
> Краснодарский кр


А конкретно город?

----------


## sokolixa

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## igord

А меня так и нет...  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, только что увидела твое сообщение. Вчера была в Одессе, у друзей скоростной интернет и там я увидела, что наше село там есть, просто с нашей скоростью карта не отражается, а просто серое поле.
Вверх от Одессы вертикально, районный центр Ананьев, а если еще сильнее увеличить, то рядом будет село Жеребково.
Спасибо за заботу! :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> было очень приятно увидеть свою отметку на нашей карте.





> Марина, спасибо!!


Марина, спасибо!!!! Урра! Я на карте миррра!:smile:

----------


## Тасья

Посмотрела, на карте свою отметочку, и блин, подозревала, что далеко, но что настолько!!!:eek: ну очень дальнее далёко!...
А как хочется быть к вам ближе!....
Марин, спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## Timur Yakshimbetov

Если хотите могу помоч и с узбекским и таджитскими языкамиб также и Инглиш

----------


## Timur Yakshimbetov

Кстати на Гугле в Лондоне была возможность просматривать улицы и дома, может попробовать применить эту же систему тока на отметке

----------


## Mazaykina

> А меня так и нет...


Игореш, как нет? И ты, и Анечка есть!!! Посмотри Москва- там я вношу всех наших москвичей.

----------


## gerzeginja

знаю немецкий язык..могу помочь в переводах

----------


## HondaDio

Можно и меня?  Александр Сологуб, Винница

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если хотите могу помоч и с узбекским и таджитскими языкамиб также и Инглиш


Тимур, спасибо большое. Но мне неужны были знатоки именно немецкого, чтобы ориентироваться в пояснениях к карте.

----------


## shoymama

Марин, спасибо. Все правильно! :flower:

----------


## чижик

А можно меня под псевдонимом Лена Чижик к Киеву приписать? Я на "регионального" не претендую..:biggrin: Всё-таки, я там бОльшую часть жизни прожила..К тому же гражданкой Украины осталась.Совершенно добровольно..Даа-авно уже могла" немкой "стать, а вот НЕ ХОЧУ!

----------


## koshka66

я тоже хочу Мариш, можно отметить и меня? можно сразу даже в нескольких городах)))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> А можно меня под псевдонимом Лена Чижик к Киеву приписать?


Леночка, увы... Эта карта делается для того, чтобы мы все знали, кто где живет и РАБОТАЕТ в реале и к кому можно обратиться за помощью или предложить какой-либо вариант работы. Для тех, кто хочет заявить о себе в СВОЕМ регионе. С удовольствием внесу тебя - реальную... :wink: :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> я тоже хочу Мариш, можно отметить и меня?


ребята, ПИШИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СВОИ ДАННЫЕ здесь в теме (мне будет проще вас вносить на карту): *фамилия, имя и город сегодняшнего проживания.*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Карта - просто супер!  :Aga:  Так интересно по ней ползать!  Прям как на уроке географии когда-то!   Ты большая УМНИЦА!  :Ok:  Так держать!   А новичков ты на карту не втыкаешь?  Или созреть для этого нужно?  :Tu:   В общем, не сочти моё послание за подхалимство, но я тоже не прочь на карте пометиться:  _Анисимова Светлана, пгт. Струги Красные, Псковская обл., Россия._  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*nezabudka-8s*,
 А почему для новичков должны быть какие-то ограничения? Карта как раз для того, чтобы ВСЕМ увидеть друг друга в реале. Кстати, у тебя, Света, есть замечательная возможность познакомиться с удивительным человеком- Таней Курочкой.

----------


## fox14

> ребята, ПИШИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СВОИ ДАННЫЕ здесь в теме (мне будет проще вас вносить на карту):


Маришечка, у меня фамилия на карте внесена с ошибкой... Я не К*а*шкарова, а К*о*шкарова.  :biggrin:

----------


## Саби

Мариночка! Я тоже хочу попасть на карту- Сабирова Роза, Татарстан, г. Альметьевск! Спасибо большое! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Маришечка, у меня фамилия на карте внесена с ошибкой... Я не К*а*шкарова, а К*о*шкарова.  :biggrin:


Исправлено! :biggrin:

----------


## Ирина1310

*Mazaykina* приятно увидеть свою отметку на нашей карте. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: [/QUOTE]

Девочки , мальчики! А как найти себя на карте?

----------


## livni

Мариш,и меня впиши,пожалуйста,в историю: Николаева Людмила живу в г.Электросталь (Моск.обл.),а работаю в Москве. Впиши,куда посчитаешь нужным.  Спасибо!
Карта КЛАССНАЯ!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Девочки , мальчики! А как найти себя на карте?


Только если сначала напишете здесь свои данные.



> Мариш,и меня впиши,пожалуйста,в историю:


Внесена.  :Ok:

----------


## МОРЕ

Мариша! Тоже хочу...  Пермикина Марина г.Челябинск

----------


## Дания

Мариночка, меня тоже! Галимова Дания. г.Татарск, Новосибирская обл.

----------


## Elen2

Марина! Внеси  меня ,пожалуйста ,на карту: Кислицина Елена ,г. Теплодар, Одесская обл.

----------


## Grosmat

Мариночка, а я даже уже нашла свой малнький сибирский городок в Красноярском крае, г. Канск Я Трубина Наталья!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Мариночка! Ну ты вааще - ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ! Не устаю удивляться, как ты умудряешься справляться с таким колоссальным объёмом работы на форуме и уделять каждому желающему своё драгоценное внимание?! А на реальную жизнь тебе хватает времени? Хотя, прости, сую нос не в своё дело... :rolleyes:   Кстати, спасибо за наводку насчёт Тани Курочки. Я её сама как раз сегодня обнаружила, когда искала скобарей по темам. Нашла пока только двоих: её и какого-то Игорька со Пскова. Заглянула к ней в личку, а у неё друзей - полная корзина! Ну я и постеснялась лезть в её бурную жизнь. Всё равно спасибо.   :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Мариночка! Ну ты вааще - ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ! Не устаю удивляться, как ты умудряешься справляться с таким колоссальным объёмом работы на форуме и уделять каждому желающему своё драгоценное внимание?!


И меня впишите! Егорова Ирина Викторовна, п. Рамонь Воронежской области / на север от Воронежа/А улицу надо? Если да- то Ильинского.

----------


## yulashka

Мариночка, и меня к Челябинску добавь, пожалуйста. Я - Петруненко Юлия.

----------


## Mazaykina

> А на реальную жизнь тебе хватает времени?


Хватааает. :biggrin: Кстати, 2 года назад в Пскове мы проводили фестиваль. Было классно! 



> Ну я и постеснялась лезть в её бурную жизнь.


Это ты зря! Не стесняйся. Поверь, у нее тоже для всех, особенно новичков, найдется время.

----------


## Helena_BlOND

Марина! А меня можно внести на карту? Я Лена Семений,г.Житомир,Украина!

----------


## Елена Стпановна

Отметьте на карте и меня : Беларусь,г.Могилев, Городкова Елена. alena_step33@mail.ru :Aga:

----------


## тапочка74

Извините, а новичкам можно? Если да, то я Тамочкина Елена город Саратов.

----------


## lenok_64

Мариночка! Отметьте, пожалуйста, и меня на этом земном шаре. Я, Чуракова Елена, из г. Лесной Свердловской области! Вот, и стало на одного человечка больше. Спасибо!

----------


## Еленочка

Мариночка!!! Добрый вечер!!! И меня отметьте пожалуйста. 
Хрипунова Елена ( Еленочка) Мордовия, г. Саранск.
Плиз.........
[IMG]http://*********ru/1646025.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

Хочу в нашу дружную семью на карту! Я - Муза Мирзоева, г. Ростов-на-Дону. 
Спасибо! 
[IMG]http://s15.******info/286b0d5f5e758e93263a7ba4ed4a926a.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Цветик

Добрый вечер!
Мариночка, пожалуйста, отметьте и меня на карте.
Шалугина Елена,г.Санкт-Петербург
Спасибо

----------


## Mazaykina

*Helena_BlOND*,
*Елена Стпановна*,



> Извините, а новичкам можно?


Не можно, а НУЖНО! :biggrin: Чтобы вы могли найти рядом плечо ДРУГА.

----------


## alaska72

Я как ослик из мультфильма: и я!и я! Примите пожалуйста и меня :Oj:  Гетте Нина,Deutschland,Fulda

----------


## Mazaykina

> Примите пожалуйста и меня


С удовольствием! А то, что-то нас маловато пока.... :biggrin:

----------


## alaska72

> С удовольствием! А то, что-то нас маловато пока.... :biggrin:


Я и удивилась :Aga:  Первым делом нашла Германию)А там почти никого....Но это ж пока!

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, а меня можно внести?
 Мирошниченко Людмила Украина Днепропетровск....

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Мариночка,а можно и мне присоединиться к СЕМЬЕ?!Китаева Ольга г.Сызрань Самарской области

----------


## vlada 05

"Посчитайте"  и  меня,  пожалуйста: 
Остров  Псковская обл 
Писарева  Татьяна.

----------


## koshka66

*Mazaykina*,
 Екатерина Гринишак, Сургут

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ой, а меня можно внести?


Люда, а ты там уже есть! :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

*koshka66*,
 Катюш, недалеко от тебя в Радужном живет замечательная семья! Познакомься обязательно!

----------


## syaonka

Тук-тук! Можно и мне посчитаться, как в мультике?:biggrin:
Томская область
г.Северск
Березнева Ирина :flower:

----------


## л-л-л

Марин, я уже просилась, а меня пока нет:frown:
напишу ещё раз, ладно?
Лаврик Юлия, Видное  :Animals 017:

----------


## Djazi

Ой, а меня не посчитали.... Я Ольга_Djazi Никитина из города Калуги:smile:.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин, я уже просилась, а меня пока нет


Юлечка, извини, пожалуйста, я видимо пропустила. Теперь уже есть.

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

Стерлик Максим  г Харьков

----------


## бригантина

ЗдОрово!!!
Хочу на карту!
 :Ok:

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

И меня досчитайте, Украина, Черкассы, Светлана Мельник

----------


## pampelmusa

Марина , Германия , Меппен

----------


## Марина 66

Всем хорошим людям - привет!!! Мариночка, я кажется уже  представлялась где-то...:rolleyes: прости, не всегда дальше беседушки выхожу.   а на карте появиться - здорово!! :Ok:  
Марина. Уфа. :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*pampelmusa*,
*Марина 66*,
 Девочки, я выше писала- чтобы попасть на карту нужны ваши - ФАМИЛИЯ, ИМЯ, ГОРОД. Я не могу искать по всему форуму, где вы писали о себе. :wink:

----------


## Александр Зорин

Марина и меня, пожалуйста, отметь!  :Aga: 

Александр Зорин  г.Долгопрудный Моск. обл. :smile:

Только, если можно, вот в этом отмеченном месте:

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1658042.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## ГалИна_В

Марина - карта просто СУПЕР !  :Ok: 
 Я тоже туда хочууу !!!
Деревяга Инна - Украина г.Ковель Волынская обл.

 Спасибо ! :flower:

----------


## веселый праздник

И нас "веселый праздник"   Новочеркасск

----------


## Mazaykina

> И нас "веселый праздник" Новочеркасск


Ребят, а вы карту вообще посмотрели? Какой Веселый праздник? Где написано, что на карту заносятся ники, а не реальные имена и фамилии?

----------


## Анжелик

Уважаемый администратор  !если появится и мой город на карте нашего форума буду очень признательна.Юхимчук Анжела ,СРВ (Южный Вьетнам)город ВунгТау.

----------


## Mazaykina

> если появится и мой город на карте нашего форума буду очень признательна


Анжелочка, КОНЕЧНО появится, это же и твой форум. :wink:

----------


## julia2222

> чтобы попасть на карту нужны ваши - ФАМИЛИЯ, ИМЯ, ГОРОД


Коченкова Юлия. Светлый город, по имени *Киев.* :Aga: 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Только, если можно, вот в этом отмеченном месте:


Кстати, если кто хочет с конкретным адресом- улица, дом, можно внести.

----------


## Запах Дождя

и я в карту хочу :) Асенина Лана, Харьков :)

----------


## Марина 66

> ФАМИЛИЯ, ИМЯ, ГОРОД. Я не могу искать по всему форуму, где вы писали о себе.


Мариночка, исправляюсь!!! :Aga:  :flower: 
Иванова Марина,  Уфа.    :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Марина и нас добавьте пожалуйста. Алла и Александр Мацегора город Сальск Ростовская область

----------


## lyalya67

Марина,хорошая идея !!! А мне можно ? Курамшина Лариса Владикавказ .

----------


## matvi-elena

Мариша, присоединяюсь!  Елена Матвиенко 
Павловская Краснодарский край.   :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

Спасибки ставлю тем, кого внесла на карту. (чтоб не путаться :biggrin:)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Ok: Маринушка! Спасибки за карту! Заскочила на минутку на форум - ткнула сразу в карту - мама дорогая, карта с каждым днём наполняется и наполняется! ЗДОРОВО! 
Так воть - посмааарела на карту и бииигом закрыла, чтоб на работе не застукали и не обрезали тырнет по самый небалуй..А НА ДУШЕ ТАК ТЕПЛО!!! Только морда лица выдаёт - ХДЕ я тока что была...НА ФОРУМЕ ДРУЗЕЙ! :Ok:

----------


## orchideya

Здравствуйте, я тоже хочу ометиться на карте: Курганская область, г. Катайск (Orchideya) Носова Елена

----------


## Mazaykina

> Маринушка! Спасибки за карту!


 :Wub:  :Blush2:  Засмущааала....

----------


## нарспи

Отметьте меня Елена Ремпель Башкортостан г. Уфа

----------


## Ольга-63

Мариночка, и я хочу на карту. Можно? Ольга Лаврищева, г. Самара.

----------


## Varvara

Присоединяюсь к предыдущим ораторам: Корольчук Марина,  город Кишинев, Молдова  :Spruce Up:

----------


## po4emy4ka

> прошусь тоже на карту. Чадович Инна, город Солигорск, Беларусь. я реальная и настоящая.


все еще надеюсь попасть на карту. Марина, можно?



> Спасибки ставлю тем, кого внесла на карту. (чтоб не путаться )


пересмотрела карту и мое прежнее сообщение на 3 странице. "спасибка" есть, а меня на карте нет... может еще не время?

----------


## эксперементатор

И меня добавьте :Aga: !!!! 
Сумина Алёна п. Панфилова Алматинская обл. Казахстан.

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

а меня можно? ирина шведкова город иваново

----------


## Natali-S

И меня посчитайте: Наталия Сурнина, г.Томск

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ельмекеева Ирина г. Йошкар-Ола

----------


## Mazaykina

> пересмотрела карту и мое прежнее сообщение на 3 странице. "спасибка" есть, а меня на карте нет... может еще не время?


Ну вооот, стратила... :frown: Но, Инночка, уже все исправлено!

----------


## Коше4ка

И меня!!! Доливец Татьяна Анатольевна. г. Баку. Азербайджан!!!:smile:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

И меня добавьте в карту ДРУЗЕЙ!
Марина Безрукова Украина Запорожская обл. г. Васильевка.

----------


## Mazaykina

> И меня!


Танечка, не только тебя. но и Машеньку обязательно! Кто не знаком с этой чудесной девочкой- вот, смотрите!

----------


## Мелодия69

Марина, и меня отметьте, пожалуйста - Стрижевская Елена Саратовская область, г.Энгельс.

----------


## Innet

> Коль пошла такая пьянка, то налейте и меня - Шруб Ольга, Черкассы, Украина


И я с под Черкасс (Украина), Шведенко Инна.

----------


## Галка Владимировна

И меня!
Галина Каштурова, Санкт-Петербург.
СпАсибо;)

----------


## Ильич

Запорожье
Светлана Ушакова Запорожье активный участник
бул Шевченкор 14,кв 22 тел +38 061 224-20-63
Владимир Соколенко пр. Ленина 148 кв 54 тел +38 0612 62-22-97
И пусть сразу звонят...!

----------


## Qie

А можно и мне на карту?  Филиенко Инна, город Новокузнецк.

----------


## Коше4ка

> Танечка, не только тебя. но и Машеньку обязательно! Кто не знаком с этой чудесной девочкой- вот, смотрите!



Машенька от счастья прыгает до потолка!!! Кричит: "я же тебе говорила, что Мазайкина меня любит и скучает по мне!!! "
Бьется об заклад, что она первая на карту попадет!!!
Я, как мама - не против!!!

----------


## viktorya07

И меня посчитайте! Виктория Шмыгун, город Павлодар, Казахстан.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Бьется об заклад, что она первая на карту попадет!!!


Уже попала!  :Oj:

----------


## Irin_a

А мне можно!
Марина, на Вашем форуме очень интересно, столько талантов вместе собрались! Вам огромная благодарность за Ваш труд, за то, что дали возможность объединится увлечённым творчеством людям!
Я из Ярославля. Сакулина Ирина.

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Сосчитайте и меня- Якубович Ирина, Апатиты, Мурманская область
Смотрю "северян" на карте  почти нет:frown::wink:... Надеюсь найти соседей!

----------


## Коше4ка

> Уже попала!



Урррраааа!!!:smile:

----------


## diez73

Примите? Татьяна Крецула г.Щорс Черниговская область

----------


## Елена Дьякова

Дьякова Елена ,Крым,Симферополь.

----------


## тулячка

Город Тула   Русакова Елена

----------


## kozinda1

Лилия Козында, Латвия, Даугавпилс.

----------


## Antonida

Моисеева Анна, Сергиев Посад (Московская обл.)

----------


## musicgeo

И меня! Бурлака Юлия, Украина г. Херсон

----------


## Mazaykina

> Смотрю "северян" на карте почти нет


Есть, и немало! Они еще появятся. :wink:

----------


## северянка

И про меня не забудьте! Курган Галина  Сургут

----------


## Элька

Присоединяюсь: Филоненко Елена, Минск, Беларусь.

----------


## dvn

Демидова Валерия, Санкт-Петербург!

----------


## Тяка

Татьяна Гузина, Усолье-Сибирское, Иркутская область.

----------


## galusikn

Савицкая Галина, Ноябрьск, ЯНАО, Тюменская область.

----------


## tvk-2004

Комарова Татьяна. Нижегородская область, г.Семенов.

----------


## АЯ

Янковская Анжела, Беларусь, г.Мосты Гродненской области :flower:

----------


## irgalkova

Я! Я! Я! Я тоже хочу на карту! Галкова Ирина, Нягань

----------


## ninajumagulva

Нина Юмагулова ,Оренбург

----------


## Anna 54

И меня отметьте, Шедько Анна г.Новосибирск.:smile:

----------


## Юрий Шар

Юрий Шаров.Чебоксары.Чувашская Республика

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Тюлина Светлана. город Красноярск

----------


## семейка

Черненко Татьяна, г. Можга, Удмуртская Республика

----------


## Иринааа28

Анагуричи Ирина, п.Яр-Сале, Ямальский район, ЯНАО, Тюменская область

----------


## elena beautifull

И Дальний Восток с вами- Бакулина Елена, Комсомольск-на Амуре

----------


## tataluna

Кубань
Краснодарский кр 
Красноармейский р-он
Станица Полтавская
Королёва Наталия tataluna

----------


## Svetlanna

И меня, запишите... Одинецкая Светлана Казахстан г.Павлодар
________________

sve-ti-k@mail.ru

----------


## Широкова Т.Ю.

Широкова Татьяна, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Миро4ка

Мирослава Уелданова г. Электросталь Московская обл.

----------


## petrovna2106

Петрова Наталья   Кузбасс г.Киселёвск

----------


## oxanaprokopenko

Голикова Оксана г.Чита Забайкальский край

----------


## Федорова Анна Сергеевна

Федорова Анна. Нижний Тагил, Свердловская область

----------


## Гиза

И я хочу на карту....  :flower:  
Мамиенко Ольга.   г. Тальное Черкасская обл. (Украина)

----------


## Irinkra

Краснощёкова Ирина, Москва.

----------


## попруго

ну и я здесь, Попруго Олеся Красноярский край , город Красноярск:wink:

----------


## Malissa

Присоединяюсь!
Ситдикова Марина, г. Красноярск. :Aga:

----------


## lumarus

Присоединяюсь   :Aga:  Азарова Людмила г.Томск

----------


## Татьяна Борзухина

И я, и я с вами!!! Борзухина Татьяна, Красноярский край, г. Железногорск.

----------


## анжела508

И я успела... Синявская Анжела. г. Москва.

----------


## baterflay-13

Мариночка, и меня "открой" на карте, пожалуйста :smile:, а то нас с Северного Кавказа не так уж много...Мож откликнутся...
Ирина Ткаченко, город Невинномысск, Ставропольский край

----------


## gerzeginja

и меня отметьте Герц Ирина , Одесса

а что на счет моей помощи с немецким языком? уже не нужна?

----------


## черника

Черникова Елена,  Саратов

----------


## Татьяна муза

Разрешите представиться- Морозова Татьяна . Живу на Украине Донецкая область город Константиновка. Работаю муз руком в детском саду.У меня три чудесных сына! Старший- Никита- ему 14 лет, а младшие близнецы- Родион и Ростислав- по 6 лет.Вот так и живу в мужском коллективе! Работу свою очень люблю, а еще страшно обожаю наш форум! Спасибо всем творческим людям за бесконечно важную для всех работу!!!!

----------


## ИРНА

И я с вами! Ряполова Ирина, Каменск-Шахтинский, Ростовская обл.

----------


## natali2ko

Марина и я хочу Крючкова Наталья Андреаполь Тверская обл.

----------


## Mazaykina

> а что на счет моей помощи с немецким языком? уже не нужна?


Ириша, спасибо большое, я пока справляюсь. Как будет наплыв- я обязательно к тебе обращусь.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Привет, интересно, а меня можно будет увидеть на карте? :biggrin:
Костенко Ольга, Украина, Херсонская обл. г. Геническ  :Aga:

----------


## a_k_gib

Доброго времени суток, Марина! Прекрасная идея объединения, ещё и подобным образом (на карте).
Прошу Вас, Марина, внесите и моё имя, пожалуйста.
Гибадуллина Альфия. Город Казань.

----------


## t.chernetskaia

Может добавите и меня хоть я и новичок?Чернецкая Татьяна г.Малая Виска Кировоградская обл.

----------


## bogema

Мариночка привет дорогая! Внеси и меня на карту Мария Николау остров Кипр.Спасибо и всем удачи!:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Может добавите и меня хоть я и новичок?


Надеюсь, что вы быстро вольетесь в дружную нашу компанию.



> Внеси и меня на карту Мария


Машаня, привет!!! очень рада тебя видеть!

----------


## Мартын

Мартыненко Петр. г.Чернигов. Украина. Внесите и меня на карту,пожалуйста.

----------


## Arcaha

С Казахстана маловато будет-Исабекова Армана, гАлматы...внесете?

----------


## Наталия1965

Здравствуйте, Марина! Если можно, то и меня занесите на карту. Хотя я в последнее время можно сказать не общаюсь (депресняк замучил), но мысленно я с вами. Логинова Наталия г. Канаш (рядом с Чебоксарами)

----------


## Mazaykina

> но мысленно я с вами.


Наташ, а ты включись в общение, глядишь, и депрессия незаметно улетучится. :wink:



> С Казахстана маловато буде


Нееет, девчата есть, вон даже встречу какую организовывают. (можно ссылку посмотреть в новостях)

----------


## overload

Читаю тему и потихоньку обалдеваю...
Сколько же НАШИХ и везде!!!!!!!!

----------


## bolshmar

Я тоже с вами!  Большакова Марина, г.  Мурманск. Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## O-lusha

Здравствуйте всем! Приехала со свадьбы, пока перекидываются фотки, дай, думаю, пообщаюсь с приятными людьми, почитаю, душой отдохну. Про нас, фотографов говорят что свадьба для нас, как наркотик. Эт точно. А тут карта... не пущает...  С устатку и не поняла, что надо делать, вроде вступить куда-то... В комсомоле была (комсоргом), в профсоюзы успела ещё, щас вот в ПТУ поступила (высшее-то не особенно пригодилось), к вам, если возьмёте, с радостью пойду. Может, польза какая фотографическая от меня будет. Так что, "вступая в ряды Всесоюзной..., торжественно клянусь...", Ольга Штангер, Владивосток

----------


## overload

Олюш, а клясться и не надо...
Мы тут не для  этого собрались.
Творческих людей нам завсегда надо, а такую красавицу - тем более... :smile::wink: :Oj: 
Ты фоты свои выложи где-нить, чтобы запосмотреть. 
Всегда уважал свадебных и не особо фотографов... тем более фото-графинь... :smile:
Короче... фоты - в студию!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сколько же НАШИХ и везде!!!!!!!!


Игореш, а представь, как мне интересно и радостно! Наношу на карту город и думаю: "Надо же, а я о таком вообще не слышала, а там НАШИ!" Прияяяятно... :smile:



> Может, польза какая фотографическая от меня будет.


Оля, у нас есть раздел для показа своего творчества. Милости просим!!

----------


## overload

Вообще, Мариш, интересно так.
Захожу, читаю... География жесть: Австралия, Германия, Австрия, Африка... Казалось бы - так не бывает... ан нет, бывает.
И ещё... что интересно. Вроде бы куча народа... совсем разного, совершенная куча... а ведь все свои!
И встречаемся - ну уже на совершенно ином уровне, казалось бы... а подумать - всё равно все рядом.
Вот тот же Торпедон... ну как я мог подумать, что человек, которого я зверски уважал на дружественном форуме - тоже наш... и совсем по-иному тут у нас раскрылся. Там я его уважал как админа и сильного видеомонтажёра, а у нас он - просто Юрка, да какой...
Великолепные стихи Айгули... Прекрасные песни Игоря Денисова... э, что говорить... та же Кляксынька... как можно ненавидеть то, что любишь...
Иногда я лезу на карту- и гляжу: тут наш, там наша, здесь - тоже...
И - гордость переполняет: мы - везде.
Даже геологи... да Бог с ними... они тоже наши.

Такой крик души... вы уж извините, ребята.
Одно дело делаем, если разобраться.

----------


## O-lusha

Не судите строго, у меня стаж работы - меньше года, поэтому и пошла учиться под старость лет, чтобы стать профи. 
   Больше никуда выложить их здесь не получилось - доступа нет.

----------


## overload

Ты молодчинка, очень хорошие фотографии.
Но лучше их выкладывать на сторонние серверы-хостеры фотографий, например, на Радикал.ру... И постить не фоты в полном качестве, а превьюшки.
Тогда значительно снижается нагрузка на наш сервер.
А снимки, реально, красивые. Молодец. Особенно вторая мне понравилась.

----------


## PAN

> Больше никуда выложить их здесь не получилось - доступа нет.


Быть не может...
А если здесь???...

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=214

----------


## Mazaykina

*O-lusha*,
 Разве и тут нет? :wink:

----------


## jarinka

Марина, и я на карту хочу.    Судакова Арина  -Пермь

----------


## bulya

Добрый вечер, хочется отметить и свой город Луганск, Украина.
Шеина Елена Валерьевна :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ну наконец-то! А то такое впечатление, что в Луганской области я одна!  :Ok:

----------


## tataluna

Марина!:smile:
Я давно в очереди:smile:
Хочу на карту :Aga: 

Краснодарский кр 
Красноармейский р-он
Станица Полтавская
Королёва Наталия 
tataluna
__________________

----------


## Люсик

Доброго времени суток! И меня на карту, занесите, пожалуйста. Юлия г. Томск :smile:
А здесь есть кто-нибудь из Томска?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Люсик*,
 Юлечка, я вношу только полные данные. Фамилия и имя.

----------


## nanewich

Как то на карте в Беларуси маловато. Надо добавить.
Наневич Анатолий. Беларусь. г.Клецк

----------


## O-lusha

Ого-го, ничего себе - у меня своя тема?!!!!! Вот это да! СПАСИБО-О-О!!!!!  Марина, спасибо Вам большое, теперь и у меня ДОМ есть, пошла обживать свою жилплощадь. Я не очень понимаю про сервер, но, видимо, как бы это помягче сказать: ему прибавится нагрузки. Хотя нет, повесим табличку на пороге:

"Пред тем, как фоты запостить, чтоб любоваться с умиленьем,
 Их в превью надо превратить, размер уменьшив без сомненья.
 Ведь превью - сервера друзья, а засорять его нельзя!"

----------


## bolshmar

> Я тоже с вами!  Большакова Марина, г.  Мурманск. Спасибо!


Марина! Меня пропустили! :frown: А я тоже очень хочу попасть на карту!  :smile: Большакова Марина, г. Мурманск

----------


## Mazaykina

> ему прибавится нагрузки.


Для творчества и сервера не жаль! :wink: С удовольствием буду заходить к тебе в гости.
*bolshmar*,
 Мариша, ты есть на карте. Просто если в городе больше одного человека, то они идут один за другим.

----------


## Kliakca

Химэдзи, префектура Хёго.:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Химэдзи, префектура Хёго.


Еле нашла... :biggrin: Иностранные города лучше писать латиницей, проще искать тогда.

----------


## Kliakca

> Еле нашла...  Иностранные города лучше писать латиницей


Могу только японицей...:biggrin:
姫路、兵庫県、日本

----------


## Elena_privat

Елена Ильина, город Мирный, Республика Саха (Якутия)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Могу только японицей...
> 姫路、兵庫県、日本


:biggrin:
*Elena_privat*,
 Ух ты!! Мирный теперь тоже на карте!  :Aga:

----------


## Вика и Ко

Виктория Буровова, Степан Кошкалов г.Тараз, Казахстан

----------


## ольга Исакова

И меня пожалуйста отметьте на карте - Ольга Исакова  Беларусь г.Пинск

----------


## Shusteer

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариночка, отметь меня тоже, если можно-Ольга Вострикова, г.Сосногорск Республика Коми

----------


## BESElka

Мариш, и меня отметь! Бескова Елена город САРОВ - это  ядерный щит России.. находится на юге Нижегородской области..kuku Граничит с Мордовским заповедником...

----------


## artsi

Присоединяюсь: Артамонова Светлана. АР Крым

----------


## bogema

Mazaykina-Машаня, привет!!! очень рада тебя видеть!

*Мариночка приветик!Я тоже очень рада от всей души,соскучилась по вашему дому  Цём всех!*

----------


## mar16

И меня, пожалуйста, отметьте- Титова Наталья, г.Казань, 
наш город теперь на слуху, готовимся к Универсиаде-2013

----------


## Mazaykina

> Артамонова Светлана. АР Крым


Света, Крым - он большооой... Город пиши.

----------


## Иринка 11

я всегда хочу быть рядом со всеми вами...Жуканина Ирина г. Самара

----------


## ноздрина ира

Тоже хотелось присоединиться! Я уже месяц в полной прострации (не работал телефон и интернет), только вчера все наладили. Вышла на свой любимый форум, а здесь сразу столько новостей! Желаю всем творческих успехов и отличного настроения! Спасибо форуму за все!
Ноздрина Ирина г.Иваново, Ивановская область.

----------


## Leon Skolnik

Тут што,женский форум?? На 17 страницах 3-5 мужских имен???
 Тогда мне сюда.я очень люблю женщин.
Leon Skolnik
 Westport,USA

Ups,Скоро поменяю аватарку,чтоб никого несмущать.это театр не беспокойтесь.

----------


## TIMOHA69

Марина и меня пожалуйста отметь.    Тимофеев Виталий      пгт.Славянка     Хасанского района.     Приморского края. :flower:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Мариночка, можно  присоедениться?   Людмила ZUM-Санкт-Петербург, а точнее   РОЩИНО-РАЙВОЛА.

----------


## Суперстар

Марина, посчитай и меня, пожалуйста.
Борисенко Татьяна г. Североморск - 3.  Это между Мурманском и Североморском. На карте он есть. Спасибо

----------


## Anelka

Марина здравствуйте! А мне можно на карту как нибудь попасть? Или новички пока не учавствуют? Я из Златоуста Маслова Елена. Правда в компьютерах я почти не разбераюсь. :Aga: :eek: :Aga:

----------


## Иришка Б

Мариночка про меня не забудь пожалуйста.Братиш Ирина Украина,г.Харьков :flower:

----------


## ivakostya

Здравствуйте! Я новичок,  Можно мне тоже пристроиться на карте... Ивашков Костя. Алматы.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Или новички пока не учавствуют?


Почему не участвуют? без проблем! Только Златоуст где? Их, оказывается несколько и все в разных уголках карты. :biggrin:



> Людмила ZUM-Санкт-Петербург


Людочка, а фамилию?? 



> Тут што,женский форум??


Лёнечка, тебя только и не хватало!!! :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Ирина Горкун

Мариночка, а меня можно на карте отметить? Пыталась сама - не знаю, как флажок вставить, или эта функция пользователям не доступна? Я из г. Балаково Саратовской обл. -  стоит он одинокий, незамеченный, флажком неотмеченный...  :Oj:

----------


## Lilu

Мариночка, Так хочется написать фразу - мой адрес - не дом, и не улица, мой адрес форум ИН-КУ.
Украина. Черновцы.Chernovtsy.
Нинель Сергеева - LILU
Удачи Вам и Вашим начинаниям :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Наталья0405

Мариночка! Внеси, пожалуйста, И МЕНЯ НА КАРТУ.  Я - Барыбина Наталья; город Москва (район Северное Бутово).

----------


## Рема555

Мариночка, здравствуйте! Можно мне тоже на карту? Я- Мартынова Кира, Мордовия,  г.Саранск

----------


## iriska

Добрый вечер, я тоже хочу отметиться, Смолякова Ирина, Алтайский край, Советский район, с.Советское. Такие маленькие села можно отметить?

Спасибо, с праздником.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Такие маленькие села можно отметить?


А почему нет? КОНЕЧНО!!! наоборот, так приятно, что даже в маленьких городах и селах НАШИ!!! Я  смотрю на карту и сердце радуется.

----------


## VITA786

Мариночка! и меня внеси на карту: Божко Светлана г.Омск.Спасибо!!!

----------


## Светлячек

Здравствуйте!Не найдется ли и для меня местечко на карте!У Вас замечательный форум,и столько интересных судеб,людей!Это здорово.Арнаут Светлана.Молдова.Кишинев.Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юлия Муляренко

Добрый вечер! И меня отметьте на карте, будьласочка:rolleyes:. Муляренко Юлия, г. Кривой Рог, Украина

----------


## BESElka

Маришка, спасибо огромное!!! Уррррааа!!! Я себя на карте нашла!!!  :Aga: Теперь я не потеряюсь!!!  :Vah: Теперь я всегда могу найтись!!!kuku :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Ведущие всех стран, объединяйтесь!*

----------


## ambra

Добрый вечер!
Мариночка! Внеси меня на карту, пожалуйста!
г. Тамбов! Россия!

----------


## Mazaykina

*ambra*,
 И кого вносить? :wink: Фамилия какая?

----------


## Victorya

Марина! Устала смотреть на свою сиротливую родину... :smile: 
Отметь меня пожалуйста в Курске: Виктория Харламова!
Всем удачи!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Устала смотреть на свою сиротливую родину.


так давно надо было отметиться. :wink:

----------


## klen

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина и меня пожалуйста отметь..Юрий Черных.г.Губкин Белгородской обл..
спасибо!

----------


## ambra

Марина!
Инна Амбросиенко, г. Тамбов

----------


## Виталич

Успешный Сергей, г.Рязань. Внесите в список, плиз.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Виталич*,
 Сереж, я вношу на карту пользователей ТОЛЬКО  с реальными инициалами. Извини...

----------


## Megatoi

Марина,я созрела))))Наталья Овсянникова,Казахстан,Усть-каменогорск

----------


## Александрия

И меня внести в славный мой град Канск, Кузьмина Александра))))И ПИГМАЛИОНА тоже))))

----------


## seagull2

Добрый вечер Не зря я целый месяц пыталась зарегистрироваться на этом прекрасном форуме. Филипенко Лариса Украина г. Ильичевск (в 10км Одесса)

----------


## Li-ONa

Марина, и меня внесите, пожалуйста!
Лия Батюченко РФ, Москва

----------


## bavaria92

Марина! и меня внесите. Ольга Сорокина Котово, Волгоградская обл.

----------


## tattochka

Марина! Меня тоже внесите пожалуйста!  Отличная задумка! И вообще, спасибо за такой прекрасный форум!!! Судакова Наталия, Москва.

----------


## Mazaykina

Внесла всех желающих. Единственное, у меня предупреждение для тех, кто зарегистрировался и не включился в активное общение. Эта карта создана именно для активных форумчан! Если вы хотите в ней быть- без проблем, но только те, кому интересно тут общаться среди коллег и друзей.

----------


## ya-more

Марина, пожалуйста, отметьте и меня. Чаплинская Марина. Москва. Спасибо за Ваш труд! Форум стал для нас родным!

----------


## BONATA

> Вообще, Мариш, интересно так.
> Захожу, читаю... География жесть: Австралия, Германия, Австрия, Африка... Казалось бы - так не бывает... ан нет, бывает......Иногда я лезу на карту- и гляжу: тут наш, там наша, здесь - тоже...
> И - гордость переполняет: мы - везде...Такой крик души... вы уж извините, ребята.Одно дело делаем, если разобраться.


Марина, прошу тебя отметить столицу Латвии. А то Даугавпилс есть, а Риги нет.
 Гуревич Татьяна. Латвия, Рига.

----------


## Anelka

Мариночка и меня пожалуйсто напишите в карте Маслова Елена город Златоуст Челяб.обл.

----------


## Айнура

Добрый вечер!

Помогите, не могу зайти на нужный подраздел, пишет недостаточно прав доступа, что делать? Айнура, г. Уральск

----------


## Мария503

Ульянова Мария г. Новокузнецк, Кемеровская обл.
Марина, спасибо за форум!

----------


## nataly_laygurt

Хотела бы увидеть и свою фамилию! Спасибо!
Наталья Лайгурт, г. Мозырь

----------


## Совмари

Нохрина Мария г. Ленинск-Кузнецкий (кемеровская область)

и сразу же спасибо вам

----------


## selenka07

Мариночка, отметь, пожалуйста: Украина, Полтавская обл, пгт Оржица Сидоренко Елена

----------


## ast1

Нас с Аллой забыли. :Aga: 
Неактивные мы наверное.Если не трудно "посчитай" и нас ,Марина.:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребят, потерпите чуток, как только решим все проблемы с переездом, так и вернемся к карте. мало того, у меня есть еще сюрприз ;)))
Аркаш, нужны ваши имена и фамилии, и дело не в активности. Кто здесь пишет- того я и вношу.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Всем здравствуйте!
Мою частичку души, тоже внесите. Оксана Рябко - г Искитим, Новосибирская область.

С Уважением, Радуга!

----------


## olgakolli

Здраствуйте,а можно и меня отметить? Ширяева Ольга, г. Новочеркасск Ростовская область Интересно, мне очень нравится форум, спасибо!!!!  Тут даже есть кто-то из Ростова-на-Дону и рядом тоже есть соседи. Классно - сразу видно кто рядышком есть. Буду рада, если отметите

----------


## Leshka05

И я хочу, чтобы мой город знали. Мариночка, внесите и меня - Белоус Елена, г. Губкинский, Ямал! Спасибо!

----------


## xom

я тоже - новичок, хотя с форумом заочно знакома. отметьте, Марина, пожалуйста и наш маленький сибирский городок на карте!? форум - просто супер! так много полезного и интересного.

----------


## nastyu_wka

и меня возьмите,пожалуйста,к себе на карту:Помазунова Анастасия,Украина,Харьков.Спасибо огромное за форум!

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Здравствуйте, Марина! Можно к Вам на карту? Я - Канчура Наталья, Украина, город Чернигов. Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> тметьте, Марина, пожалуйста и наш маленький сибирский городок на карте!?


Я не отмечаю просто города. Я ставлю Имя и Фамилию нашего пользователя. Вы ж не написали этого...



> Нас с Аллой забыли. 
> Неактивные мы наверное.Если не трудно "посчитай" и нас ,Марина.:smile:


Аркаша, я с удовольствием впишу вас в карту, только фамилии напомните свои.
дааа, давно не  обновляла карту... Давайте, ребята, активнее включайтесь,  :Derisive:

----------


## ast1

> Ребят, потерпите чуток, как только решим все проблемы с переездом, так и вернемся к карте. мало того, у меня есть еще сюрприз ;)))
> Аркаш, нужны ваши имена и фамилии, и дело не в активности. Кто здесь пишет- того я и вношу.


 Привет,Марина! :Yahoo: А что за сюрприз? :Meeting: 
Имя@фамилиЁ наши- Алла Петрова,Аркадий Сергеев.Daugavpils,Latvia.

----------


## Mazaykina

Все в порядке! теперь вы на карте!!!  :Ok:

----------


## alina miheeva

и про маленький городок Череповец не забывайте  :Yahoo:

----------


## АннаМария

Здравствуйте, Марина! И меня отметьте, пожалуйста, на карте. Я Новикова Марианна из Минеральных Вод, Россия  :Thank You2:

----------


## Анна Юрьевна

И меня "запишите" - Логачёва Анна, Воронеж.

----------


## volkovatatyana

Меня запишите пожалуйста - Волкова Татьяна, г. Наро-Фоминск, Московская обл., Россия

----------


## Надолько Юлия

Я тоже на все согласная: Надолько Юлия, г. Уфа, Башкортостан.

----------


## елена алексеевна 7

Добрый вечер,Марина! Отметь и меня-Репченкова Елена ,г.Донецк.

----------


## Натал04ка

Маришечка! Сонечко! и я хочу на карту-Исаева Наташа, Запорожье.

----------


## beautiful

А я тоже хочу на карту - Виктория Коваленко Каховка (или хотя бы Херсон) Украина. И еще , пожалуйста, ткните в место, где эта карта расположена! :Blush2:

----------


## Mazaykina

> и я хочу на карту-Исаева Наташа, Запорожье.


Наталька!!! Как же без тебя?!

----------


## Kliakca

> и про маленький городок Череповец не забывайте


И сто дымящихся труб к нему прикрепить от всех заводов и пароходов. :Vah:

----------


## Юлька-Танцулька

и меня возьмите, Юлия Кизилова, г Бийск

----------


## Лань

Муром на карте есть, а флажок я пока не приметила. Пожалуйста, напишите, что в Муроме живёт Светлана Степанова,
 которая очень-очень любит in-ku :Smile3:

----------


## Любаша И.

Здравствуйте!И меня если можно добавте?! Иванова Любовь, республика Адыгея, город Майкоп.

----------


## PAN

> пожалуйста, ткните в место, где эта карта расположена!


Здесь...
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,53.569336&z=5

----------


## Катарина 17

Я родилась на реке Обь.Есть слова из песни"..Север он без крайний = я тебе его дарю"  Мне его подарила мама. А я подарила его своим 3м детям

----------


## dekuz

а я из Екатеринбурга

----------


## Shysha

я с Вологды. Дина Ермолина.

----------


## PAN

*Shysha*, 



> я с Вологды. Дина Ермолина.


 :Ok: ...
Не забудь показать свои работы и в наших умелых ручках, и в разделе изобразительного искусства и дизайна...
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%E0%F4%E8%FF

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Украина  г.Николаев-город корабелов. Отметет на карте, пожалуйста.  Тут живу и работаю я-*Феоктистова Маргарита- мастер хорошего настроения.*

----------


## Ntali12977

А Я С УКРАИНЫ, СО СЛАВНОГО ШАХТЁРСКОГО ГОРОДА ДОНЕЦК. ЗОВУТ МЕНЯ  НАТАЛИЯ СИДЕНКО.

----------


## auadhara

Я из Ростова-на-дону. Зовут меня Алла.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я родилась на реке Обь.





> а я из Екатеринбурга


А имя- фамилия?



> Зовут меня Алла.


на карту вносятся только полные данные, а у вас нет фамилии.

----------


## margo57

Я тоже хочу в ваши ряды.Возьмиите, пожалуйста! Что я должна делать?

----------


## margo57

[QUOTE=margo57;3873820]Я тоже хочу в ваши ряды.Возьмиите, пожалуйста!  Маргарита Савинская Г. Киров

----------


## ogonek60

До чего же хочется, братцы, на карте этой оказаться! Не знаю пока, есть ли земляки с Волги - матушки реки?
 Аношина Ирина. г. Ульяновск!

----------


## Саша Львов

Марина, здравствуйте! Украина, город Львов, Андриевская Александра. Спасибо за заботу, за работу и за всё, что здесь происходит!!!

----------


## olgita

Марина,здравствуйте!Сожалею,что не смогла присоединиться к встрече в Weiden,но надеюсь,что это только начало.Если найдётся на карте место и для меня ,буду признательна:Дубровская Ольга,Нюрнберг.

----------


## alim.10

Здравствуйте всем.Меня зовут Людмила. Интересно взглянуть на карту и познакомиться с коллегами.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Интересно взглянуть на карту и познакомиться с коллегами.


если только взглянуть- то вот она 
А если хотите на нее попасть- нужны имя и фамилия.

----------


## Виталич

> Виталич,
>  Сереж, я вношу на карту пользователей ТОЛЬКО  с реальными инициалами. Извини...


Спасибо, Марина. Я знаю правила. Согласно свидетельству о перемене имени от 19 июня 2010 года, с соответствующей серией и номером (при необходимости - вышлю ксерокопию) я - Успешный Сергей Витальевич. Новая жена, новая работа, новая жизнь...  Всё НОВОЕ!  :Grin: 
Город Рязань.

----------


## Kliakca

> Город Рязань.


Дайвинг-Клуб "Садко", под левым причалом. :Vah:  :Blush2:

----------


## Mazaykina

> я - Успешный Сергей Витальевич


ок, хорошо, Сереж!

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Ой, можно и меня на карту? Михайлова Ариша, Украина, Николаев. Пасибки :br:

----------


## margo57

Здравствуйте, Марина! Я просилась на карту . Не забыли меня внести? Спасибо.
       Калужская область .Киров . Савинская Маргарита

----------


## natalyu6ka

Внесите и меня! Кавалершина Наталья. Украина, Херсон

----------


## Anikea

И меня внесите, пожалуйста. А то у нас Донецкая область как-то пустует... Анна Кучугура, Славянск, Украина.

----------


## наталья111

и я: Спицына Наталья Самарская обл. г.Сызрань! Спасибки.

----------


## Olga-

Марина, я новичок, внеси пожалуйста в эту карту меня тоже.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

и я хочу. Любовь Рубаненко Белгородская обл. г. Белгород, спасибо!

----------


## alim.10

Большое спасибо!!! Карта просто класс!!! Нет слов! Молодцы!!! Если можно попасть... Я Людмила Григорова. Украина, г.Купянск.

----------


## лариса львовна

я тоже на карту хочу.......лариса .россия.нижегородская область г.лукоянов. :Yes4:

----------


## Куралеська

> *Гвиола*,
>  Наталь, вносить в список могу пока только я. Напиши свою фамилию, внесу.


Первый раз слышу про такую карту. Очень интересно. А я могу на ней оказаться? Елена Росолова г.Североуральск

----------


## MariMA2503

Здравствуйте! Прошу не забыть и про меня... Маховик Мария, город Гомель, Республика Беларусь..)

----------


## mar-shall

АААТТТЛЛИИЧЧЧННААЯЯЯЯ придумка! :Yahoo: 
Вот это РЕАЛЬНЫЙ форум, который объединяет и сближает!
Бельбас Олег, Кемеровская область, г.Юрга.

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

И я созрела на карту: г. Тверь Суслова Юлия Львовна

----------


## базука

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Галина.Я из Нижегородской области,работаю директором сельского клуба 18 лет.

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Марин, давай и Вологду
Виноградова Татьяна

----------


## mvt-bd

Маришечка! Про Железногорск Красноярского края не забудь! Мы с вами!

----------


## anulia

Марина!И я хочу на карту!Тоже хочу быть со всеми!город Алатырь,Чувашия

----------


## Dju

Мариночка, меня нету на карте.... ей без меня плохо!  :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> . ей без меня плохо!


Не то слово!!! 
ой. ребята, простите, что давно не заходила. Сегодня ВСЕХ, кто написал свои данные внесу! Остальных- жду имя и фамилию.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Маришечка! Про Железногорск Красноярского края не забудь! Мы с вами!


Мариш, а это Иркутская обл.? Там только Железногорск- Илимский есть
Ребята, кто не написал фамилию - я внести не могу.

----------


## лариса львовна

Лариса Борисова г.Лукоянов Нижегородская область.На карту внеси пожалуйста и меня...спасибо.

----------


## Alenajazz

> а это Иркутская обл.? Там только Железногорск- Илимский есть


Отвечу за Марину.... Нет, это не в Иркутской области. Есть Железногорск Красноярского края (ранее было так: Железногорск — для закрытой переписки, партийных и советских органов, Красноярск-26 — для открытой переписки)

----------


## Натальяночка

Можно и мне отметиться     Евдокимова Наталья     Башкортостан г. Учалы

----------


## Юлька-Танцулька

Что-то меня не отметили, я уже писала, но ничего, ещё раз попробую. Юлия Кизилова, г. Бийск

----------


## Наталья Кропачева

Кировская область, Слободской район, п. Вахруши)))))

----------


## PurenuTN

Привет всем! Я из Латвии, Лудзенского края - волость Пурини. Спасибо! Екатерина Ковальчук.

----------


## nataly755

Добрый день Украина г.Ильичевск Иванова Наталья

----------


## Lana-1969

Привет всем. Чистякова Светлана г.Москва.

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Украина. г. Донецк.)

----------


## vetlost

А я из Татарстана))))

----------


## sofiko

Здравствуйте. Я из Казахстана города  Семей (Семипалатинск). Не забудьте про меня))))

----------


## Бука

Ой и меня, меня напишите)) Анна Буцких, Волгоград.

----------


## Ключникова Ольга

Ключникова Ольга, город Ульяновск.

----------


## ruslava

Добавьте меня на карту: Руслана Дроженец, г. Сумы, Украина!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MarinaInoz

Меня отметьте))) город Астрахань

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> город Астрахань


Уррррааааа! Нас будет уже двое!!! Астраханцы, давайте же активней, а! Ну есть же здесь!!! Не прячтесь!

----------


## nataly755

ПРОШУ МЕНЯ ТОЖЕ ПРИНЯТЬ В ЭТУ ЧУДЕСНУЮ КОМПАНИЮ.

----------


## орбит

хочу быть и на этой карте, плиз!

----------


## Mazaykina

Простите, что несколько затянулось ваше появление на карте, была в разъездах.  ВСЕХ включу!!!

----------


## Anelka

И меня тоже запишите в этот список ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ!
Челябинская область город Златоуст1 :Blush2:

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Мариночка, и меня, пожалуйста, отметь на карте. Киевская обл., г. Борисполь, Говорова Светлана. Спасибо!

----------


## gayoksana

я тоже хочу.. Иркутская область, БРАТСК :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> И меня тоже запишите в этот список ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗ





> я тоже хочу.. Иркутская область, БРАТСК


Мне нужны ваши инициалы.

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Если можно и меня с сыном . Наталья и Антон Григоровы, республика Адыгея

----------


## Наталья Молдова

:Tender: 
Мариночка, отметь и меня, Плиз, 
Наталья Постолатий - г. Кишинёв, Солнечная Молдова.  :Koshechka 09:

----------


## Aksinya

> Остальных- жду имя и фамилию.


Очень хочу быть с вами!  Кондусова Оксана г. Самара.

----------


## lrau

Добрый день, если можно и нас на карту. Лебедевы Вера и Роман. Углич, Ярославская область. Заранее спасибо
 :Yes4:

----------


## Ольга Р.

Присоедините пожалуйста - Рыбкина Ольга, Кипр Лимассол. Спасибо.

----------


## Vesnamaj

Отметьте и меня  - Ширикова Лариса ,Тульская область,Новомосковск.Благодарю!!!

----------


## аннаanna

И меня - Анна Павлова. Беларусь, Брестская область, г. Береза

----------


## Neffy

*Марина, можно и нас с мужем, пожалуйста! Шумовы Екатерина и Султан. Ставропольский край, Кисловодск.  
Большое спасибо! *

----------


## Татьяна Гордеева

*Марина,здравствуйте! Я тоже хочу на карту...   ГОРДЕЕВА ТАТЬЯНА. г.СУРГУТ, ЮГРА*

----------


## Anelka

Марина Вам СПАСИБОЧКИ большое! Я себя нашла на карте. :Yes4:

----------


## Svet-lana

Мариша, отметь меня, пожалуйста на карте!

----------


## НИНА КОРОБОВА

Хочу на карту.
Пожалуйста.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мариша, отметь меня, пожалуйста на карте!





> Хочу на карту.


девочки, для карты нужны Фамилия, имя и город. в котором вы живете.

----------


## Таня Л

Запишите, пожалуйста и меня - Татьяна Левченко, г. Вольск (рядышком с Балаково  :Smile3: )

----------


## Уралочка

> Мариночка, и меня с собой возьмите! Цапович Марина, Башкирия, с.Месягутово (на границе с Челябинской областью, рядом город Сатка). На карте видела свое село.


Мариночка, а я, как раз из Сатки :Aga:  Всё стеснялась попроситься,но набралась наглости, вдруг можно и мне :Blush2:  
Гильмутдинова Елена я. Примите?! Буду очень рада :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## laks_arina

Арина Чугайкина, г. Калининград. Или так: laks_arina

Cпасибо.

----------


## galusikn

Савицкая Галина, Тюменская обл, г. Ноябрьск, ЯНАО.  Спасибо!

----------


## nina7400

Кузнецова Нина  Свердловская область г. Каменск-Уральский  :Ok:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Ширяева Татьяна, Донецкая обл., г.Горловка

----------


## elena_wais

Я живу в Казастане, в очень красивом городе Петропавловск, тоже очень хотелось, чтобы и наш город был на карте.

----------


## PAN

> Я живу в Казастане, в очень красивом городе Петропавловск, тоже очень хотелось, чтобы и наш город был на карте.


Для этого нужно всего лишь сообщить свое имя, фамилию и город...

----------


## Кэтринкин

Вау!Здорово как!!!
Мое имечко: Катрин Малкова, Украина, Донецкая область, г. Мариуполь

----------


## симочка

И меня. Бирюкова Юлия, Россия, г. Брянск :Smile3:

----------


## Натуличка222

Ну и меня тогда. Костянецкая Наталья Днепропетровск, Украина.

----------


## svedonsk

Светлана Николаева
Тарту, Эстония....
как я понимаю, одна отсюда  :Blush2:

----------


## gutta

Ирина Дацун
г. Санкт- Петербург..... :Smile3:

----------


## Бука

Дааа, что то про меня забыли, ладно еще раз напишем)) Волгоград, Анна Буцких.

----------


## Igorevna

Мариша, отметь меня пожалуйста на карте! Новикова Светлана Игоревна Калининградская область, г. Светлогорск

----------


## Mazaykina

Изините, ребята, я запустила карту. Обязательно сделаю и всех внесу.

----------


## Lempi

Что-то Петрозаводск западает...
Мариночка, и меня- Брысина Елена. Спасибо!

----------


## Татьяна муза

А я не знаю где отмечаться. 
Морозова Татьяна Владимировна. Украина, Донецкая область, город Константиновка. 
И все????
 А где смотреть?

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

Мне очень понравилась такая возможность, столько много нас творческих людей, я уже увидел земляков  :Yahoo:

----------


## Левадана

Марина, добрый день! Я не очень поняла, как нужно отмечаться на карте, на всякий случай - Набокова Елена из Новосибирска :Smile3:

----------


## Лариса812

> Обязательно сделаю и всех внесу


Мариночка, и меня, если можно -Шелепова Лариса, Сумская обл, г.Лебедин.

----------


## Natali_T

*elena_wais*, Елена, будь внимательнее ,наш город есть на карте!

----------


## Бука

Ай-яй-яй, что же вы тему создали, а обновления на карте не размещаете, я уже два раза писала и в 2010 и в 2011, а меня все нет ну попробуем еще раз Волгоград Анна Буцких.

----------


## Mazaykina

> чтобы и наш город был на карте.


Город как раз есть, а вот вас в нем пока нет. нужны ваши имя и фамилия. На карту мы выставляем ТОЛЬКО реальных людей.

Итак, на карту занесла ВСЕХ, кто отписался в теме. если вдруг кого-то пропустила- напомните, пожалуйста, могла просто тслучайно пролистнуть.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можно и мне отметиться Евдокимова Наталья Башкортостан г. Учалы


Наталь, а что это у вас посредине города рожица такая прикольная? 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2819731.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*kiss_Юлия*,  
*vetlost*,  
*sofiko*,  
*MarinaInoz*,  
*nataly755*,  
*орбит*,  



> И меня тоже запишите в этот список ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ!


*gayoksana*,  



> . Наталья и Антон Григоровы, республика Адыгея


*Svet-lana*,  
*НИНА КОРОБОВА*,  
Дорогие друзья!!! Еще раз напоминаю: для внесения ваших имен нужны, как минимум ВАШИ ИМЕНА И ФАМИЛИИ и плюс город. ВСЁ, больше ничего!!!

----------


## Бука

Mazaykina, знаете это уже просто обидно два раза писала в теме, отправила вам личное сообщение, и все равно в Волгограде есть только Быкова Татьяна, называюсь еще раз ВОЛГОГРАД БУЦКИХ АННА!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Mazaykina, знаете это уже просто обидно два раза писала в теме,


У меня, вообще-то имя есть, которое ВСЕ, кто общается на форуме больше полугода знают.  :Grin: 
Аня, проверила, действительно, Вашего имени нет на карте, хотя, я лично позавчера его вводила, видимо сбой произошел, все есть, а вас нет. :No2:   Не беспокойтесь, оно появится. Только вот нужно ли вам это? Считаете ли вы себя активным форумчанином, если почти за год даже не попали в закрытые разделы, вход в которые оЧЕНЬ прост.

----------


## Бука

> У меня, вообще-то имя есть, которое ВСЕ, кто общается на форуме больше полугода знают. 
> Аня, проверила, действительно, Вашего имени нет на карте, хотя, я лично позавчера его вводила, видимо сбой произошел, все есть, а вас нет.  Не беспокойтесь, оно появится. Только вот нужно ли вам это? Считаете ли вы себя активным форумчанином, если почти за год даже не попали в закрытые разделы, вход в которые оЧЕНЬ прост.


К сожалению я не зная Вашего имени обратилась по нику, ничего страшного в этом не вижу вы тоже можете меня так называть (мы же зачем-то их себе даем). Что касается моего присутствия на форуме, то активно общаться я смогла не давно и Вы не зная моих причин не возможности доступа не судите превратно нужно ли мне это, тем более по доступу в закрытые темы.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Mazaykina, знаете это уже просто обидно два раза писала в теме, отправила вам личное сообщение


А Вас, Бука, не учили хорошим манерам? Марина никак не заслуживает такого неуважительного тона, с каким Вы обратились к ней.




> я не зная Вашего имени обратилась по нику, ничего страшного в этом не вижу


В этом, действительно, ничего страшного нет. Вы можете так обращаться к любому пользователю, но в знак уважения к админу, могли бы потрудиться узнать его имя. Для этого нужно было хотя бы глазами пробежаться по нескольким сообщениям на той же странице и посмотреть, как пользователи обращаются к человеку, который столько сделал для нашего любимого домика!




> Что касается моего присутствия на форуме, то активно общаться я смогла не давно


Но тем не менее, очень захотелось попасть на карту активных пользователей, неправда ли?.. А теперь ответьте хотя бы самой себе - что Вы подразумеваете под словами "форум" и "активно общаться"? По количеству Ваших сообщений видно, что Вы не очень понимаете значение этих слов.




> не судите превратно нужно ли мне это


С таким напором, с каким Вы трижды просились на карту, создаётся впечатление, что это только Вам и нужно!

Почитайте на досуге пословицы и поговорки, они лучше всего учат нас жить:
Не кусай руку, кормящую тебя.
Не пили сук, на котором сидишь.
Не плюй в колодец, — пригодится воды напиться.

----------


## Mazaykina

> вы тоже можете меня так называть


Аня, я не привыкла называть пользователя по нику, тем более такому сердитому.   :Taunt:  И если у него в нике нет реального имени, я захожу в профиль и *читаю 
*Вы зря обижаетесь, скорей всего ПОКА не вникли в суть нашего форумского общения и еще не увидели его индивидуальности. Я очень надеюсь, что вы пришли надолго и верю, что действительно станете *своей* в нашем таком большом семействе творческих личностей со всего света.Я не перфекционистка, стараюсь всегда сказать человеку что-то хорошее и дело не в том, админ я или простой пользователь. Вижу в Вас неординарную личность и мудрого педагога - профессионала.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

Мариночка, и меня, если можно.. :Blush2: 
Левченко Лариса - galateay
Киев




> А Вас, Бука, не учили хорошим манерам? Марина никак не заслуживает такого неуважительного тона


Полностью поддерживаю Светлану. Мы же все-таки педагоги, если уж от нас будет исходить такое, то что тогда говорить о детях, с которыми мы тесно общаемся? :Blink:

----------


## Натальяночка

> Наталь, а что это у вас посредине города рожица такая прикольная?


Марина, здравствуй. Честно говоря сама первый раз вижу. Мы все с боку , а здесь вид сверху! Классно! Это-же надо было мне на форуме зарегистрироваться, что бы свой город сверху увидеть!!! Спасибо ещё раз.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Честно говоря сама первый раз вижу. Мы все с боку , а здесь вид сверху! Классно!


 :Taunt:  это так часто бывает.

----------


## Бука

Знаете девочки, я совершенно не хотела задеть чьи-то чувства, мне показалось что на карте отмечают всех, даже новичков, а не только "активных пользователей", прошу прощения. А напор, ну что-же у меня такой характер, привыкла всего добиваться и за свое бороться.



> Вижу в Вас неординарную личность и мудрого педагога - профессионала.


За добрые слова-спасибо вам Марина, очень приятна ваша реакция на мой напор. 



> Я очень надеюсь, что вы пришли надолго и верю, что действительно станете своей в нашем таком большом семействе творческих личностей со всего света.


Я тоже надеюсь.

----------


## zovalera

Семенов Валерий Изобильный

----------


## afgalka

интересно так...... География жесть: Австралия, Германия, Австрия, Африка... Казалось бы - так не бывает... обалдела..прибалдела..зауважала.. :Tender:

----------


## оксана К

Здравствуйте, Мариночка! Отметьте, пожалуйста, и меня Ксюша Козлова Украина Каховка

----------


## Hala67

Бондзяк Галя Україна Стрий, дякую! :Smile3:

----------


## Ясмин

Марина, а можно меня на карте отметить почетным званием Полномочный представитель? :)

----------


## Древнейший

Здрасьте! С Новым годом.  :Blush2:  Марина, а тут одни дамы?  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> а тут одни дамы?


Женя, тут все...))) Пиши фамилию - будет на карте солнечный Ачинск... :Grin:

----------


## Древнейший

О. Паша привет. Моя фамилия Клыков.  :Yes4:  Можешь на Ачинск прилепить, а можно на Белый Яр. Это деревенька чуть левее Ачинска. Прям впритык.  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Марина придет - прилепит...)))

----------


## Древнейший

> Марина придет - *прилепит*...)))


Паш, а может не надо Марину!? :Blink:  Страшновато чото.. :No2:

----------


## PAN

> а может не надо


Поздно... :Grin:

----------


## Черкашина Анна

Черкашина Анна. г.Радужный ХМАО. Спасибо!

----------


## multik 19

а можно и меня прилепить? Черная Елена multik19 Украина донецк-макеевка

----------


## Наташкин

И я хочу на карту, Натали Гимазова, Удмуртия Каракулино

----------


## YLKE

А я ну очень прям хочу, сил нет.  :Smile3:  
Светлана Цильке г. Ухта РК :Blush2:

----------


## PAN

> РК


Ета шо???... :Blink:

----------


## YLKE

> Ета шо???...


РК это Республика Коми (мы так сокращаем)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ребята, я тоже хочу на карту (только сегодня её обнаружила - темнота...  :Oj: ). Мишакова Марина, Минск. Спасибо большое!  :Yes4:

----------


## tigry1

А на карту вносят новичков?

----------


## piyavoshka

Тимонина Ирина - Ленинградская область г. Выборг

----------


## цета

Если можно, попрошу внести и меня - г.Владивосток Приморский край Козаренко Светлана. Спасибо!!!

----------


## PAN

> А на карту вносят новичков?


Да, если вам это точно надо...)))

----------


## annuschka

А я сегодня только обнаружила эту темку  :Blush2: . Разрешите и мне втиснуться в ваши ряды :Grin: 
Анна Нойфельд - Германия, г. Франкенталь (80км южнее от Франкфурта на Майне)

----------


## elena9799

И меня тоже Скулкина Елена Красноярск

----------


## Лилия Sunny

И я с вами.... Багаутдинова Лилия или Лилия Фиеста, Оренбург

----------


## kaznarina

И я хочу на карту, очень :Smile3:  Казначейская Ирина, Илек, Оренбургская область

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

А мне можно? Ксения Лобанова. Томск.

----------


## Natalinet

Хочу тоже на карту Планеты: Исакова Наталья Владивосток

----------


## buba_nata

У нас не очень густо... в Сибири... Пополните и мной Куликова Наташа. Тулун Иркутская область

----------


## ATLANTIS

Давно тут никто не бывал...хочу тоже на карту Планеты : Gruber Tatjana

----------


## Марина Миг

ОЧЕНЬ хочу на карту ИНКУ! Марина Миг (Колесниченко) г. Кострома

----------


## YLKE

> ОЧЕНЬ хочу на карту ИНКУ! Марина Миг (Колесниченко) г. Кострома


Забудь на карту уже давно никого не помещают :Tu:

----------

